# Dohc



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

A ver que me pueden decir de los autos Nissan que tiene motor DOHC :

Por ejemplo el Nissan Platina: que segun un reportaje de www.autos.com.mx tiene lo siguiente:

Nissan Platina logra un gran desempeño con un mínimo de esfuerzo. Su motor desarrolla 110 caballos de potencia a 5,750 revoluciones por minuto, con un torque de 107 lb-p a 3,750 rpm y una relación peso potencia de 9.57.

El motor de Nissan Platina tiene doble árbol de levas (DOHC) y está diseñado para una eficiente actuación de las válvulas de admisión y escape, que incrementan el desempeño y la eficiencia del motor.

He visto algunos Tsurus DOHC pero comparados con algún Spirit DOHC o Phantom DOHC que onda como esta la actuación de los mismos, los 3 son maquinas 4 cilindros, etc.

Saludos 

Roloss_valdes
Por el momento desde la ciudad de los Spurs y originario de la ciudad del Cerro de la Silla ( Monterrey N.L.).


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

> To see that they are able to say of the cars Nissan that has motor DOHC:
> 
> For example the Nissan Platina: that segun a report of www. cars. com. mx has the following thing:
> 
> ...


internet translation


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Las 16 valvulas (4 por cilindro) le dan una respiración mas rapida a cualquier motor, es decir, se llena la cámara de combustión mucho mas rapidamente que un motor similar de sólo 2 valvulas por cilindro.

Si sólo tienen un arbol, este mueve las 16 valvulas haciendo un trabajo mas complicado y lento que el que sean 2 arboles y uno mueva las valvulas de admision y el otro las de expulsión.

Por supuesto que no son comparables con otros motores como los de los Spirits o Phantom porque esos son motores mas grandes, turbo, además en algunos casos las cabezas son preparadas por Lotus (o alguien similar, no recuerdo exactamente), de hecho estas 16v y el doble arbol de levas ha permitido que estos motorcitos den tan alto caballaje, una comparación burda sería el motor del vocho, que tenía el mismo tamaño pero una potencia de solo 44hp a comparación de nuestros 110 o el chevy 1.6 que creo con trabajo llega a los 90hp.

De hecho el motor del Platina es uno de los mas potentes para su tamaño, después del del Civic Sir que daba 160hp a altísimas revoluciones, luego les platico ese rollo de potencia/revoluciones/elasticidad.

Mañana regreso a Chilangolandia a mi querida PC


----------



## roloss_valdes (Feb 7, 2004)

Muchas gracias por la explicación.... y si a ver si nos comentas un poco sobre las revoluciones etc, puesto que con el Platina a 120 km / hora siento que esta muy revolucionado o sea falta recorrer la mitad del velocimetro y falta mucho menos de la mitad en el tacometro.....

o sea que son maquinitas muchisimo muy revolucionadas.

Saludos

Roloss_valdes


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

roloss_valdes said:


> Muchas gracias por la explicación.... y si a ver si nos comentas un poco sobre las revoluciones etc, puesto que con el Platina a 120 km / hora siento que esta muy revolucionado o sea falta recorrer la mitad del velocimetro y falta mucho menos de la mitad en el tacometro.....
> 
> o sea que son maquinitas muchisimo muy revolucionadas.
> 
> ...


Antes que me tire el choro.... NO REVOLUCIONES MUCHO TU MOTOR..... ya que todavía se está asentando.... siempre andan diciendo que no, pero alguna vez tuve una Voyager que se tardó hasta los 10mil kms en asentarse.... de hecho me consumió 1 litro de aceite los primeros 5mil y otro litro los siguientes 5mil, de ahí en adelante jamás consumió ni media gota de aceite.

En la noche me tiro el choro ese de revoluciones/torque/elasticidad


----------



## DOHC CVVT (Sep 21, 2008)

Manuelga se nota que sabes bastante sobre este auto, resulta que tengo un 2008 hermano e igual que el compañero roloss valdes siento que a 120 o 130 el auto va ya muy revolucionado alrededor de 3800 rpm.. que me dices de esto? puede tolerar mas.. lo utilizo para viajar de tamaulipas a monterrey y pues estoy algo preocupado por si le voy a hacer daño al motor a tantas revoluciones o saber si esto es normal.. porfavor explicanos algo de esto


----------

